# bufo blombergi. colombian giant toad



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

this one is for sean uk. a trip down memory lane.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice pic that.
I wonder if any1 in the uk will ever end up with one of these, be good to see in captivity.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there any reliable info on these?


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Oli P C said:


> image this one is for sean uk. a trip down memory lane.


Thanks for posting that pic Oli I remember it well.

I am in the process of sourcing blombergi, when I get them you will have first offer for sure.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*fantastic*



seanUK said:


> Thanks for posting that pic Oli I remember it well.
> 
> I am in the process of sourcing blombergi, when I get them you will have first offer for sure.


that would be awsome if you could!! a few years back a guy claimed he would sell me some young bufo blombergi about 3inches long i thought ace i can grow them on and get them to there full potential.traveled all the way there and they were clearly BUFO GUTTATUS.i was gutted! having blombergi would be a dream came true and to have a 12inch bufo marinus along side it would be like winning the lotto.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

seanUK said:


> Thanks for posting that pic Oli I remember it well.
> 
> I am in the process of sourcing blombergi, when I get them you will have first offer for sure.


 Yeah, I think it's a TFH pic- my copy is in a translation of an old German book called _Tropical Frogs_.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*yep*



Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, I think it's a TFH pic- my copy is in a translation of an old German book called _Tropical Frogs_.


it was one of my favorites as a kid anything with GIANT TOADS.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oli P C said:


> that would be awsome if you could!! a few years back a guy claimed he would sell me some young bufo blombergi about 3inches long i thought ace i can grow them on and get them to there full potential.traveled all the way there and they were clearly BUFO GUTTATUS.i was gutted! having blombergi would be a dream came true and to have a 12inch bufo marinus along side it would be like winning the lotto.



Same, for me _Bufo Blombergi _and _Conraua Goliath _are 2 species I would love to own.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Size isn't everything, boys...


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*i no i no*

i no it shouldnt be but it is for me im into SIZE 100and10% and that is what has driven me in this hobby for years. I WANA GIANT TOAD:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

How come there arent many blombergi around, iv heard in colombia they are quite common. dont know if this is true or not.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> How come there arent many blombergi around, iv heard in colombia they are quite common. dont know if this is true or not.


They come from a small area in Columbia and Ecuador. In Columbia the region is not particulary safe for collectors to go and Ecuador don't normally allow export of wild collected specimens. I have a friend in the States who went last year to study amphibians populations in Columbia and he came across none of this species.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*lush toads*








sorry its a small pic


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> imagesorry its a small pic


 Nice one, though! :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

This is copy'd of a dutch website (with the help of google translate). 

It's more recently known as _Rhaebo blombergi_ if that helps.



> During a research on the island of Santa Cruz (Indefatigable =) of the Galapagos archipelago, says a Colombian, a good companion and a keen observer revealed during the investigation, to Rolf Blomberg on the existence of a reuzenpad, which he has the weight South American treasure exaggeration at 90 kg. He would have seen the animal in the southwestern province of Nariño in Colombia. This of course was not to believe, but later Blomberg met in Quito, Ecuador, two other Colombians. They confirm that there is indeed a path in that province or that frog appears much larger than the already large Lepodactylus pentadactylus or the horny toads (Ceratophrys), each of which surely can weigh about one pound.
> Dr. J. W. Funk Houser of the Stanford Museum of Natural History, in Ecuador was a study on the equatorial common amphibians, considered the occurrence of an undescribed reuzenpad or frog in South America is not impossible and, therefore, be it with the town Fasto Caleras at the foot of the volcano in southern Colombia as a starting point, including expeditions made east and west.
> Now the Colombian on the Galapagos island accurately tell where the animals came, in a lake near the village of El Castigo (= "The Punishment"), a village - it turned out - just a few houses, not only difficult to locate , but above all difficult to reach. After a long journey by bus, had to be at least another full day walking along a muildierpad in the mountains, that zό bad that even mules are regularly crashed.
> Blomberg hit his camp in Policarpa, near El Castigo. While the locals he confirmed that indeed very large toads came to that - according to the spokesman - 2 to 10 kg in weight should be, also showed that he was in the wrong time (dry season) of the year had come. Improper burning away the forest, it was in the mountains even drier than usual: the conscious small lake appeared to have dried up altogether.
> ...


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*ok thanks mate*



fardilis said:


> This is copy'd of a dutch website (with the help of google translate).
> 
> It's more recently known as _Rhaebo blombergi_ if that helps.


why o why do they keep changeing the names of species its a pain in the:censor:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oli P C said:


> why o why do they keep changeing the names of species its a pain in the:censor:


Bufo marinus (Cane toad) - Rhinella marina

Bufo blombergi (Blomberg's toad) - Rhaebo blombergi

Bufo viridis (Green toad) - Pseudepidalea viridis

:devil:


----------

